# Help please I might trade speakers



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Am thinking about trading my Martin Logan Motion series speakers.

The trade would be:

2 Martin Logan motion 12s
4 Martin Logan motion 10s
1 Martin Logan motion c
2 Martin Logan dynamo 500 subwoofers

For

2 Martin Logan Aeon i
1 Martin Logan Cinema center 

Anyone that could give a opinion would help.

Greatly appreciate .

Used for my home theater room.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For home theater use, I don't see you gaining anything here. I am not even sure you would gain anything with music either, as the Motion 12's are a very nice speaker. 

The Motion C has the same tweeter the newer Stage X has... so I think you go backwards on the Cinema.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting. But those speakers are high end speakers.

My main problem is dialogue right now. I don't think my motion c has enough to fill my room.

I have a Onkyo 818 avr. 

It sounds like my other speakers overpower my center and it's hard to understand the dialogue


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think that might be more to do with your setup than speakers... and I don't think the Cinema is going to solve that issue.

Have you checked your levels with an SPL meter? You could always try bumping up the center a few dB.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The move to ESL in the towers would remove a crossover. If I'm not mistaken the hybrid electrostatic speakers crossover below most voices so with respect to towers you should have an improvement in voice. Can't speak to the center speaker. 

That said I just added a motion 30, and 15s for rears and I'm not having any issues with voice from my center. 

I assume you've run your EQ already. Many people will turn down the towers or turn up the center. Have you tried this and what was the result? Also how high up is your center, if it's on a deep stand you may want to move it forward to the front edge of the table.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Motion C has one crossover at 2,600Hz... the Cinema has two at 300Hz and 3,500Hz... so you add a crossover on your center.

The Motion 12 has two at 300Hz and 3,000Hz vs. the Aeon i at 450Hz. I would say the Aeon i actually puts the crossover in a more critical range than the Motion 12.

Is there anyway you can try them first?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm I have xt32 built into my Onkyo 818.

I have ran that multiple times. First I had my center mounted below my projector screen. Then I built a stand and moved it forward in line with my fronts.

Still the same problems. 

Do you think that the motion 30 will improve things that much?

I thought the high end electrostatic speakers would have some of the best dialogue


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmmm the person lives around 30 minutes from me and hauling hose speakers would be a pain.

I can demo the speakers but as far as bringing them into my house first I don't think so


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just try the center first... that would not be that much of a speaker to have to haul.

The one thing I have never been that pleased with in my setup is the Theater center speaker. I have the Stage X on order, which I am told is a huge improvement over the Theater, but the Theater was a step above the Cinema... and it cost twice as much.

Who are you trading with? Is it a dealer or an individual? I would expect it from dealer, but an individual I would be curious.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a individual. Hmmm interesting.

I am happy with all other aspects of my theater room it's just the dialogue. When I hook up a motion 12 to the center it sounds amazing. But I can't stand a tower up in front of my screen


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Why does that individual want your setup... because he thinks it might be better than what he has?

I would try bumping the center level up about 3dB and see how it sounds through a few movies.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I know he has owned so many different speakers he changes all the time . I mean I seen him own high end b&w with 5k a piece Macintosh amps. 

He said he will just play with mine and end up selling them. 

I tried
Bumping my center up still no luck. 

Maybe should I try doing side acoustic panels?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

If I decisions to keep the Motion 10s as my rears in a 5.1 system they are roughly 2 to 3 feet behind me.

Should I angle them in towards the listening area or should I have them facing each other. They are not in a direct fire position they are in the corners behind the seats.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am using my 12's as surrounds and have them firing almost straight forward... slightly toed in. 

I think it is something you just have to experiment with... given your situation.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is how my room is setup. Don't mind the mess I'm doing work.























The file
To big for my
Front stage


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh wow what do you use as fronts?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is the front


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would pull that center out to just slightly in front of the stage and put it on a stand as high as you can get it without it obstructing your screen view. If you can raise the screen up a few inches, I would do that too. I think your problem with the center is it being against the wall.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Will try that later for sure and re run xt32.

Also I might put the 2 subs on between the fronts to widen the from stage.

Going to try to build some side panels for reflections today as well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You could pull those mains out from the wall too... and toe them in a bit. That will help eliminate some of the wall reflections. Pull them on out 4-5 feet.

Have you measured your sub response with REW to see what it looks like? I suspect having them in the corners you might be getting a heavy peak somewhere that Audyssey might not be taming. It would be worth looking at it.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Honestly I don't know how to you Rew. Been depending on xt32 to correct it.

So nice the two subs to the center? I have 3 total a klipsch rw-12d behind my seats.

By the way I appreciate the help greatly


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You could be having all kinds of issues with subs behind you and no delay set between them and the front subs. All your subs need to be the same distance from the main listening position, unless you use something to delay the ones placed closer to you.

Before I did anything else, I would learn how to use REW and take some measurements. It is not terribly complicated and we have an REW Forum to help, along with some really great REW Help files that take you step by step through the setup and measuring process.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Is the delay set throught the phase?

Also can I get a mic from a local store to use


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No... you cannot correct delay through phase. If you don't want to get something like a Behringer DEQ2496, then try to get all the subs as close to the same distance as possible from the main listening position... and go from there. 

Check out our REW Forum and Mic forum for mic recommendations and the setup you need for REW. :T


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

rab-byte said:


> The move to ESL in the towers would remove a crossover. If I'm not mistaken the hybrid electrostatic speakers crossover below most voices so with respect to towers you should have an improvement in voice. Can't speak to the center speaker.



My ESL crosses over at 400hz from the woofer to the panel which is well above male voices and above almost all female voices so it is not a problem from a crossover point of view.


I believe I will be selling mine but not for trade, never the less they are very awesome speakers.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well the guy made it more interesting . He threw in a xps-5 amp.

So now it's aeon I
Cinema center and 
A xpa-5 emotiva

For 
2 Logan motion 12s
2 motion 10s
2 dynamo 500s
1 motion c center 
And $700 cash


I can't figure out what I should do. It's like the aeon I are 6 years old but kept in a1 shape. The cinema is also older but all kept in great condtion


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have not seen this mentioned and Im late getting into this thread but when your running XT32 are you using a tripod for the mic and pointing it up?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes I have a tripod with a boom arm. 

I ran it multiple times moving only 2 feet at a time. It sounds good but just the center is not loud enough


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at the photos the centre channel is a little close to the floor I do wonder if that could be part of the issue.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I raised it as high as I could with a stand. If I go any higher it will be in the way of the screen


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is not a good trade to me (strictly my opinion)... you are basically buying a used amp for the $700. You are giving up a lot of stuff and a nice system, including two subs that you are going to need... all just because your center is not loud enough. Turn it up if it is not loud enough... try out a new center from somewhere and see if that is the problem.

Have you pulled the center out from the wall and then ran Audyssey setup again? I can tell you that the Cinema center needs space behind it, it has a dipole design... it is not recommended to place it up against a wall like your center. And that could be part of the problem even with the Motion C center. Pull the mains on out too. Neither are the Aeon's going to do that well shoved up against the wall. Actually the Motion 12's also have a dipole design and should not be all the way against the wall. I would get them right out to the edge of the stage... along with the center, then rerun Audyssey. If the center is not loud enough, turn it up until it is. There are plenty of users with the Motion C center that are happy. One owner even stated he thought it sounded more full than the Motion 6 or 8. Either you have a faulty center, your center channel amp is faulty, or the placement is poor and you don't have it up loud enough.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I moved them up and re ran xt32. Helped a little bit but at high volumes reference level the mains over power my center and makes it hard to understand the dialogue.

They are now at the edge of the stage which is about 3-4 feet from the wall.

I wonder if I just don't have enough clean power in my onkyo 818 to play at those volumes. Xt32 sets my speakers at 6ohmz

They had the fronts at 40hz the rears at 50hz and my center at 100hz.


I raided the fronts and rears up to 80hz thx point and still nothing.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a extra pair of motion 10s sitting here. Was going to sell them wkth a dynamo 500 sub and buy a Svs pc-12 plus Cylindar sub.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no clue what to do. My local shops around here do nothing but try to rip you off. Was going to pay them to come and do a room analysis and maybe figure out my problems but they just wanna sell me 5k speakers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What particular movie and what part of that movie in particular are you experiencing your mains over powering your center? That just doesn't sound right. In most cases there is not a lot going on in the mains when there is dialogue. 

It would also be nice to see the frequency response sweeps of the left main and the center independently. 

Did you ever get some acoustic panels for the side walls and do you have them placed in the right position for first reflections?

It really sounds like you need someone to come to your home and help you set it up. Do you have any friends who have home theater setups that you could call on to help you?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

In almost any movie when you have action going on and so forth. If it's just people talking and nothing else it's fine. By as soon as things are getting played trough the fronts that's all you hear.

No I'm the only one that has a setup like this. That's why I tried 2 local shops.

My friends didn't eve know what audyssey was lol.

I just out bass traps in the front two corners. I have not done the side walls yet with the panels . I did the mirror trick and I guess I could try that . Maybe those fronts are reflecting everywhere around the room and it's overpowering the fronts


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Is it possible that the Audysee system is setting the mains too high in volume for the center to keep up ? 
I know on occasion when I run the program, it sets the mains much hotter than I would have normally thought and I tend to manually make some corrections. It is a hard program to learn sometimes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Sonnie, something is amiss with the placement or the room acoustics. The 818 has plenty of power. What surround mode are you using when your playing movies?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Savjac said:


> Is it possible that the Audysee system is setting the mains too high in volume for the center to keep up ? I know on occasion when I run the program, it sets the mains much hotter than I would have normally thought and I tend to manually make some corrections. It is a hard program to learn sometimes.


Around how many db do you take them down?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree with Sonnie, something is amiss with the placement or the room acoustics. The 818 has plenty of power. What surround mode are you using when your playing movies?


Usually I use whatever the best format the movie is in. Either dts master or so on. I have tried changing the curve from reference to flat using the music movie option as well. 

Any suggestions on what mode would be the best for dialogue ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried using any of the THX modes like cinema?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Have you tried using any of the THX modes like cinema?


I have switched between all of them . Usually trying to find the best one for dialogue in each movie . 

When I get home in the morning maybe ink need to then down the fronts a couple db like the above poster said. 

If that's not it I'm leaning towards room acoustics.

Placement can't be that bad . They are almost 4 feet from a back wall and around 3 1/2 feet from the sides.

I have them toed in a hair as well .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Placement is important, ideally you want the front three at or near the same distance. I am sure you will get it. Just keep trying.
Fun hobby isn't it


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Placement is important, ideally you want the front three at or near the same distance. I am sure you will get it. Just keep trying. Fun hobby isn't it


Same distance from listener?

My audyssey reads the front 3 with 1 to 1 1/2 feet apart.

Lets say my front left is 10.5 feet away my right is 11 feet and my center is 10.5 would that be a good range .?

I forgot to take screenshots of my last audyssey run


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

By the way thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Same distance from the front wall


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

game514 said:


> Around how many db do you take them down?


I am no expert on the system so take my words with a grain of truth. I am still going through the excellent instructions that are on this forum so you may wish to read that if you have not.

I have been playing with several speakers and have run the program many times of late and yesterday I brought them down about 3db as I got an odd reading and that was most probably something i did wrong. So, experiment as best as possible.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Same distance from the front wall


Ah ok those are all the same distance from the back wall.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

After reading reading and more reading.

I have a question. Since I have 4 theater seats with pretty high backs I usually set my boom arm with mic about level or a couple inches above the head rest. The arm is in line with it but the mic is raised around 2 to 3 inches above it . Is that ok


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should always put the mic at ear level, right where your head usually sits. If thats below the top of the headrest then thats where it should be placed.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Now see there are different posts about that.

Some say don't put it that close to the back of the couch


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats why you need to take multiple readings. your ears are at that spot so placing the mic there makes sense. Put the mic a few inches forward not right against the back of the seat.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think if you sit down you will find your ears are not up against the back of the seat, unless your ears are on the back of your head. When I am seated, my ears are a good 6-8 inches from the back of the seat. I rarely lean my head back against the seat, but even if I did, there is still space between the seat back and my ears.

Check out our Audyssey FAQ thread for some info on mic placement. I normally take 3 measurements... one at left ear, one at right ear and one in between the ear (dead center).

Regardless, get as close to where your ears will be as possible, because that is what you will be hearing.

Have your wife or a friend come into your room and place the mic right at your left ear to start with, then you can get an idea of where the right ear would be too. If you have the boom arm... place it behind the seat and extend the boom down over the back of the seat to your ear.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok about to try some new tests now?

Why only 3?

Everywhere I read said to use all 8 positions


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not found any benefit is measuring more than 3 spots from the main listening position, left ear, right ear, center... versus measuring multiple times at the main listening position. This is a good reason to have REW... so you can see if it makes any difference in your room. You could try doing 8 measurements from the main listening position, measure and save. Then do 3 measurements, measure and save... compare the two. I don't think you are going to see much if any differences... definitely nothing to get excited about.

I would stick with only measuring your main listening position. I have found that it is better to have at least one prime listening position than to have 8 marginal. Especially if you are in the room by yourself a lot... or only with one other person. I have found that the seats to the left an right of me are just as good when measuring only the main listening position during setup, as they are when measuring all three positions. However, when measuring all three, the main listening position is worse... so it doesn't make sense to me to sacrifice better response from one position when it really doesn't improve the other two that much, if any. Regardless of Audyssey claims... there is no way to make all the seats measure as good as you could make one of the seats measure on its own.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What I found worked really well in my room was to measure 6 positions on a circle in a radius of only 3ft around my listening position. The rest of the room still sounds good but given its usually only me and my two daughters in the room (I have 8 seating positions) and my daughter could care less about it being perfect I am the only one who needs the ideal sound.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok so 6 positions .

Lets start with just the two center seats . Place the mic in the middle of the two . For the last 3 where should I put the mic forward or back


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok just did 3 positions.

Front L = 11.5 feet. -2.5 db
Front R= 11.0. - 2.5 db
Center = 10. +1 db

Surround left = 8. -4.5db
Right = 7. -4.5db


Fronts set to 40hz
Backs set to 50hz
Center set to 110hz

Actually sounds more wide now which is good. Center still lacking a little but now it does not sound all packed in front


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

After running Audyssey are you level matching all of your speakers with an SPL device?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

game514 said:


> Well the guy made it more interesting . He threw in a xps-5 amp.
> 
> So now it's aeon I
> Cinema center and
> ...


OK, it looks like a one sided trade to me...raises red flags...why would anyone trade down if the intention is to just move what's there in a few weeks?
I recommend checking the gear you will be getting very carefully.
Everything may be as it seems, just make sure it all works the way it should.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

No I have not.

Ok I took those 3 position right across the middle of my two seats major improvement.

I turned down the fronts 3db and turned off dynamic eq.

Set it to music in then onkyo which is flat.

Sounds better for sure right now. Will try to do 6 positions later.

Any suggestion on listening format such as THX or whatever? One that enhanced dialogue.

There was definitely a improvement there so far


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

For the of it I called Martin Logan and explained the situation. 

Told him I was thinking about getting a pair of Aeon I and a cinema center to replace my fronts .

Explained to him that it was someone I knew selling them and they were in excellent shape. 

He said without a doubt they would sound better then my motion series paired with a amp.

I called to ask about replacement parts so figured I would ask.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would be totally shocked if they said anything otherwise.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well even though I heard improvements in my sound from everyone's help here. I thank you all greatly.

But I decided to take he plunge into the aeon i and the cinema. It will be ran with a emotiva xpa-5 amp.

Going to make some changes in the room before I set then up and start testing.

The deal was :
2 motion 12s
2 motion 10s
2 dynamo. 500s
And a motion c
And 600 cash

For

2 aeon i
Cinema center
And the xpa-5


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Please continue this thread relating your experience with the "new" speakers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It sounds like you were looking for someone to support you making the trade... so I have a feeling you are going to be happy.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

chashint said:


> Please continue this thread relating your experience with the "new" speakers.


Will do. But it might be a bit. Got to wait on some speaker wire and have to redo my in wall rack .

The xpa-5 is like 70 some pounds I think which is a beast.

Going to try to work on xbmc. Anyone have experience with it


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Honestly was looking for help in general. 

I was reading myself and was starting to confuse myself.

The Motion were like the first audio setup I ever owned besides a htib years ago.

I bet if I would of either upgraded my center just or for a amp for the motions it would of been ok. But the 2 extra motion 10s were just sitting there unused and the 2 dynamos I barely used. So I figure it was worth it to have a better front stage instead of the speakers just sitting there. 

I will let everyone know what I think honestly when I hook it in my house sounds amazing in his house and the aeons didn't have much room from the wall.
I have a wider stage so they will be even more spread.


Thanks though to all you guys


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Motion 12's are spectacular speakers. They pretty much tied with the Arx A5's in our first speaker evaluation round, which gave every speaker in our $2,500 round a run for their money. I have ML Prodigy's... much nicer than the Aeon's... and I have a hard time giving up the A5's or the Motion 12's to make space for the Prodigy's. Sound's ridiculous, but if you have them side by side and can swap them out, you quickly realize just how good they are. Those Motion 12's are special speakers... and you would never have to worry about replacing the panels on them like you will on the Aeons. 

Either way... you are making a lot of changes, so you may never know what the issue was, unless it remains. I would try to keep that Cinema off the wall. The Aeons will do their best at 4-5 feet from the front wall and side walls... especially for music. For home theater, it won't matter as much... the center is really more important there.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Man you are making me rethink my decision now.

I come to the conclusion it's the center channel for sure it's not big and clear enough .
If I hook a motion 12 up as my center is sounds amazing.

So therefore I say it's definitely the center.

I really have until Saturday to make this decision.
I was so set on doing it.

Now ur making me want to just sell my 2 motion 10s and 2 dynamo 500s and out it towards a center channel.

I'm sure you are using a external amp to power your 12s. Is there a big difference. ? Also what do you use as center with your 12s


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am only using the 12's as surrounds right now. I pull them out for two-channel listening though. They are that good. 

I use a MartinLogan Theater for a center... huge speaker and very expensive when new. I have a MartinLogan Stage X on order, which has the same tweeter that is in the Motion 12 and the Motion C. 

You can get a Stage X for $1950 in certified mint condition... or $2,500 new.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you plan on selling theater?

I see I can get a motif on amazon right now for 1190.

Which is better motif or theater?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I sold my Motif and bought the Theater a few years ago... I could not afford a Stage at the time and found this to be the next best thing.

Yep... I do plan on selling it when the Stage X arrives... which I hope will be in the next week to ten days. If you are interested, hit me up via PM and we can discuss it.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds good pm sent


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

So I decided to not go with the aeons once and for all.

Going to go with the motion 12s for fronts with the theater center.
Then motion 10 for the rears.

Now I need a amp.. Thinking a emotive . Do you think I need a xpa or settlor for a lower model cheaper


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would hold off on an amp for now and see how everything works with just the 818. Then if you feel you need more power, then yes, I would recommend Emotiva.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree about holding off on the amp.
Get everything set up properly using your AVR and then if you want to add an amp go for it.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I decided to trade my 2 Logan dynamo 500s for the xpa-5. 

I will just use my klipsch rw-12d for now but I plan on either getting a Svs sub or a DIY 18inch.


So the system has taken another step . 

Still got a extra pair of motion 10s and my motion c to sell once I get my new center


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Going to rearrange my rack a little bit this weekend. When I get then xpa-5 ill post some pics


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That actually sounds like a pretty good trade there. Those are about $500 each new right? The XPA-5 is normally $1,000. If you don't need the subs, then I would have probably done that. While you may not need all the power of the XPA-5, it is always nice to have it.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ya I actually got the subs for 300 a piece new. So now I know power is not a issue. 

They were ok but my klipsch definitely dug deeper probably because it is a 12 inch woofer..


Piece by piece I'll get this room straightened out.

Now I can cross off need more power. 

Now I have enough power I can probably go back to 7.1 but. 4 motion 10 towers does not give me good placement


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is a good trade indeed then.

In that small of a room I would probably stick with a 5.1 setup.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Now I see all those subs in your place I want I want I want.

A local guy had a nice diy box I posted in another thread that fits a. 18inch sub. 

2 questions.

1. Is it better to go the DIY route with a bigger woofer for the room? I kinda want to only go one sub because I won't be able to have it loud all the time.

2. Does the bigger woofer crush a 12 inch one if done right?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

The DIY route will get you more bang for the buck.

There's multiple variables regarding a 18" vs 12" but generally as they say "there's no replacement for displacement" that is an 18" doesn't have to work as hard as a 12" at whatever SPL you like.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would do the 18" if it were me, but you need to make sure you get the right 18" driver for that particular box... and you also need a good amp for it too. If the box is built, then there is not much worry about having all the right tools, etc. Just pop the sub in and go with it.

I don't the 18 would crush a properly built 12, but it could definitely move more air with the right build and amplification.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like it might be somewhat cheaper as well. 

This is the thread of the actual build. He is local to me so I can pick them up. 1 is completely finished the other is not. In only plan on using one.


I see in his post he was going to use a maelstroms and a ep2500.

Would those be the best for box? Would I need anything else?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If that is the driver he is building the box for... yes, I would use it. The EP2500 is plenty of power for it. I have 4 of those myself.... awesome amps, but they need a fan modification to quite them down.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

First off I picked up my xpa-5 today and WOW this thing is heavy. Box says 86 pounds and I could feel every last pound carrying it down my stairs. 

Now I'm going to have to get some L brackets for inside my cabinet to fully secure this thing. I don't want it on my bottom shelf it looks way to nice. 

Also got some Xlo RCA cables to go with it he threw in they are pretty nice


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

That is a very good amp, drives most any speaker very well.


----------



## Pilk (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm running the Motion 12's up front with a mismatched zaph audio DIY center. I think the center is pretty good on dialog but I suspect I'm may be missing something with the mis-matched tweeters in the LRC. I was looking for a Motion C to match the 12's and have one located on another site for sale. Think I'll get some improvement? To the OP...can you PM me your asking price on the C? Thanks.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

So got a chance to secure my xpa-5 on a shelf. Man that thing is heavy I had to brace it with some heavy duty L brackets.

Only problem I been having so far is everything is working but when I change a slide or when I change a station on satellite radio channel
2 clicks the amp off and it blinks.

The second channel was playing sound and plays fine. If I disconnect channel 2 RCA and switch channels or sources it's fine.

When I get home in
Going to try to swap out the RCA cable even though that is going to be a major pain


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like you may have a bad amp if the cable is not bad.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Swapped out the RCA cable and good to go.

I called emotiva they said their amps are real sensitive to low drops in frequency and most peoples problem are the cables.

Finally got the wires ran and it up on the shelf last night. 

I switched shifts this week so my schedule is messed up I'm now working regular day shift 7am-3pm. I usually work nights 7pm to 7am. Will report some more once I get more done.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad it was only a cable... great news. :T


----------

